# If You Had A $2000 Budget



## magibeg (Oct 11, 2010)

Basically what system would you build if you had a $2000 budget (+/-15%) and you were starting from absolute scratch (minus keyboard and mouse). Overclocking friendly of course with a wireless network card, and sound card. Don't forget things like heatsinks (and possibly thermal paste) as well as fans. Improve on my choices or start your own. I'm starting to poke my head into building a new computer with a higher budget than i normally go so i'm wondering what people would do with that sorta budget.

All from NCIX.com, prices are Canadian in this case (yours can be american of course).

Intel Core i7 950 Quad Core Processor LGA1366 $299.99
Gigabyte X58A-UD3R ATX LGA1366 X58$222.99
Corsair XMS3 CMX6GX3M3A2000C9 6GB 3X2GB DDR3-2000 CL9-9-9-24 1T $174.99
Seagate Barracuda LP 2TB SATA2 32MB Cache 5900RPM $99.99
OCZ Vertex 2 Extended Sandforce 120GB $249.99
XFX Radeon HD 5850 HD585XZAFC 725MHZ 1Gb 4GHZ GDDR5 $279.99
Samsung SH-B123L 12X BD-ROM & DVD Burner $85.99
Corsair TX750W 750W $109.99
Antec Twelve Hundred 1200 $189.99

D-LINK DWA-552 Xtreme N Desktop Adapter $44.99
AuzenTech X-PLOSION Cinema 7.1 Sound Card $79.99
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64BIT DVD OEM  $105.99
Samsung 2494SW 24IN Widescreen LCD Monitor 1920X1080 16:9 5ms 50000:1DC $199.99
Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H70 High Performance CPU Cooler System LGA775 1366 $99.99

Total $2,244.86


----------



## Techtu (Oct 11, 2010)

DELL STUDIO 540 COMPUTER WITH AN 24ich SCREEN £1,800.00 


You guy's really should look at the spec's of that monster!! it's like a super machine


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 11, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> DELL STUDIO 540 COMPUTER WITH AN 24ich SCREEN £1,800.00
> 
> 
> You guy's really should look at the spec's of that monster!! it's like a super machine



:shadedshu

id get a less expensive case and get a better gfx card  5870


----------



## scaminatrix (Oct 11, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> DELL STUDIO 540 COMPUTER WITH AN 24ich SCREEN £1,800.00
> 
> 
> You guy's really should look at the spec's of that monster!! it's like a super machine



Cheers, needed an early morning chuckle!!


----------



## Techtu (Oct 11, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> :shadedshu
> 
> id get a less expensive case and get a better gfx card  5870



You got the idea 



scaminatrix said:


> Cheers, needed an early morning chuckle!!



Your welcome matey, I had to destroy the thread and turn it into a joke before someone else did... or at least that's what I was expecting... if not my post will get deleted and I'll get an infraction... 

I just couldn't see this thread being took seriously though, maybe if the OP asked us to help him spend a $2000 budget on a rig for him then we all would of jumped in with our thought's  ... but that's not the case.


----------



## magibeg (Oct 11, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> I just couldn't see this thread being took seriously though, maybe if the OP asked us to help him spend a $2000 budget on a rig for him then we all would of jumped in with our thought's  ... but that's not the case.



Not meant to be an overly serious thread, but i really am looking at buying a new computer. I'm just curious as to what other people would do with my budget and showed what my current top pick would be so i can revise it.


----------



## Reventon (Oct 11, 2010)

My next build is pretty much in this $2000 budget.

 Once You Know, You Newegg

If I were to spend an extra $300 though, I'd get these:
A-DATA 500 Series AS592S-32GM-C 2.5" 32GB SATA II ...
HT | OMEGA Claro Halo XT PCI Interface Sound Card ...


----------



## Techtu (Oct 11, 2010)

magibeg said:


> Not meant to be an overly serious thread, but i really am looking at buying a new computer. I'm just curious as to what other people would do with my budget and showed what my current top pick would be so i can revise it.



That's more like it  ... 

Firstly we'd need to know a list of websites you'll shop from so we can price thing's up on the sites your willing to use, Also someone's going to ask you what you want your rig for? 


.. and I've probably missed a few starting question's but I'm sure someone will ask them if that's the case?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, build.

I would 
A) buy a i7920 and clock it
B) Find cheaper memory....Corsair is nice, but I bet you can get better priced ram that will perform similar.
C) if you do plan to OC buy a real cooler for less money...should bring you a lot closer to that $2000 mark.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

TPU watermark is right over the price, but it's not quite $2200 USD.  I've found my SSD to be of limited value, so I left one out of this build.  I figure it has enough CPU & GPU power to do anything I would want to, and enough RAM.  The 2 Caviar Blacks are for RAID0, which I figure should be more than enough speed and capacity.  Always liked the CM690II, so I chose that.

Missing peripherals & monitor, but I've always gone with bargain-bin keyboard & mouse.  And assuming up to 15% over budget, enough room for a decent LCD....and one HDD could always be axed if needed.  Really wanted a 980X but couldn't really make it work for this price


----------



## AsRock (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm all for spending shit load on a comp but in mine or your case it's just not worth it imo..  That said i would wait


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd probably go with:

Intel Core i7 930(can be easily overclocked)
Corsair H70 cooler
EVGA X58 SLI Classified
6GB Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 1866 MHz RAM
EVGA GTX 470 Superclocked+
2x Kingston SSDNow V series 128GB(for some RAID action)
Western Digital Black 1TB
Auzentech Forte X-fi sound card
Corsair AX 850w PSU
Windows 7 Home Premium
Corsair Obsidian 800D case

Total- $2,639.88(over budget i would Believe, but still in the $2000 range)

And as said above me, the 6 series is coming out very soon, so i think it would be a good idea to wait a bit too.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd build a just as capable $1000 machine and a new TV.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 11, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> I'd build a just as capable $1000 machine and a new TV.



This.  My rig would probably be ~$1000 and I'd have to imagine that it's more than good enough for almost everyone.  But if I was building a new PC, I think that a hex-core i7 @ ~4ghz and SLI'd GTX460s would be the platform to beat.


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 11, 2010)

Best deal: buy used parts.  You can save so money.  Look for parts on forums' FS sections and your local favorite craigslist.  Like this one I found http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/sys/1990406859.html.


----------



## Reventon (Oct 11, 2010)

Daaaamn that's cheap.


----------



## Wulfgar (Oct 11, 2010)

I paid 1450$ canadian dollars for mine without the monitor.

CPU: Intel Core I7 950 @ 3.07 GHz stock cooler
Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth X58 USB/SATA 3.0
Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 (8-8-8-24-2N)
Video: Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce GTX 470 Super Overclock Series + WindForce 3X @ 700/3600
Case: Coolermaster CM690 II Advanced + 2 extra fans (140mm)
PSU: Corsair HX Series CMPSU-750HX 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Power Supply
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA3 6GB/S 7200RPM
Optical Drive: Samsung SH-S223L/BEBS 22X SATA DVD Writer Lightscribe

I don't understand why people would go for a 920 or 930 when they cost the same as the 950, give or take 20$. The 920 DO is even more expensive than the 950 

Anyway, for 2000$ (monitor included) you need to give up the SSD. I find that they're overpriced right now.

You can wait for the ATI HD6XXX but that's gonna be a HD5XXX rebranded and you can be sure that the high end will cost around 450$. I don't understand what the fuss is all about. Nvidia did the same thing with their 9000 series which were 10% faster than the 8000 series.

The HD5850 is not worth it. Get a custom cooled GTX 460 instead and overclock it, that way you have identical if not better performance at a cheaper price.
If you have 100$ extra go for the GTX 470 SOC, it's really quiet in full load and runs everything maxed at 1920x1080.

You probably noticed that I didn't include a Windows 7 license. Well, you can get it for free as a student from certain institutions or you can search for it in other places. Mine is fully functional with updates without spending money on an overpriced license.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks to be a solid list, and a very capable machine.  With the same money I'd get a 920 or 930, find a storage HDD with a 64mb cache and 7200 rpm, and think about ditching the SSD and getting a cheaper case to save cash.  For a cooler, I'd buy one of sneeky's

Also, Asus monitors are indistinguishable from the Samsungs, but cheaper.  If I did get a Samsung, they have one that rotates 90 degrees, so it can be long and skinny for web browsing.  That would be bitchin'.


----------



## Fishymachine (Oct 11, 2010)

Without mouse,keyboard,OS 1996CAD
CM Sniper
Seasonic 750
Rampage III Formula
i7 950
NH-14
OCZ Reaper
Vertex 2 120
WD Black
Asus HD5850
Accer LED


----------



## Zen_ (Oct 11, 2010)

I would either get the 1200 RPM S-Flex's w/o a fan controller or the 2000 RPM's /w a fan controller and possibly get a Gentle Typhoon or two for the True if you wanted higher performance.


----------



## Gyres01 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hell I would buy this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883113143 and with the extra cash get a plane ticket to Vegas !!


----------



## n-ster (Oct 12, 2010)

you can base it on my comp, as I bought most of my stuff from NCIX and directcanada at around 2K$, I am at work but once I get back home I'll help out


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 12, 2010)

Subtotal: $2,078.88


----------



## MohawkAngel (Oct 12, 2010)

If I had a 2000$ budget ill install an itx-computer under my car dash with dvd players and wireless internet with a webcam on dash and some navigation system


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 12, 2010)

I have extra parts soooo screw buying those I don't need right away!

This is what I want's in a ways anyway.....


----------



## deathmore (Oct 12, 2010)

to the op from Canada whos looking to buy a new computer parts, while ncix can have good sales what i prefer to do with them in particular is to shop around on the other Canadian websites and then find the cheapest and use ncix's price match and get it all at one location for the cheapest. places i like to look around for cheap stuff are: 
http://www.directcanada.com/
http://www.infonec.com/site/main.php
http://www.newegg.ca/
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/indexca.asp?SRCCODE=CANWGOOCABRA&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE
http://www.canadacomputers.com/
find the cheapest and price match i rarely get turned don even when im price matching to rebate prices lol.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 13, 2010)

I have an AsRock X58 extreme + U3S6 (sata 6gbps and USB 3) I can sell at a much cheaper price than the UD3R (I have the X58A-UD3R, why I changed is that the I have a blue theme on my board, plus I like having the option of having more PCI slots)

also have a Gigabyte wireless G card and/or USB wireless N thing (I wanted my usb port and wireless N so I got a pci-e x1 wireless N card instead)


----------

